# Just when I had it balanced...



## Delcat (Jan 5, 2012)

I got a Triops kit for Christmas that ended up yielding six fairy shrimp and a single Triops. Not wanting the Triops to snap up the shrimp the way it devoured the daphnia, I moved them into a larger tank, and added a live plant to give it some ambiance. Yes, I know I'm an idiot--I knew snails could hitch rides, but I somehow believed it wouldn't happen to _me_. Now I have somewhere between 4-8 tiny pond snails (genus lymnaea) and I'm trying to figure out if I should get rid of them. On the one hand, I'm a snail lover, but on the other, I was counting on a self-contained set-up, and don't have an air pump, filter, etc. I'm also concerned about the horror stories of population explosions, because I simply don't have the heart to kill the poor little things manually and any fish I got to predate the eggs/larvae would predate the shrimp as well. Should I use the cucumber method to catch them and take them back to the store before it's too late, or am I fussing too much? They're so cute...


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I am an avid supporter of Assassin snails. I had an issue with pond snails in my 75 gallon and 3 Assassin snails took care of it in a matter of weeks. 
I now have an issue with an abundance of MTS because I tossed in about 20 or so MTS I got from Petsmart to feed to my Assassins and some eggs got laid in my tank. I am just waiting for little MTS to grow to a size where the Assassins will be able to eat them.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

that sounds like what i would do, add a few assassans and YOU dont have to kill them and you can still enjoy your snails


----------

